# morels yet?



## FishnRodsHooterHunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone finding any early morels?? Warm spring they should be popping!! I would like to here some opinions on the big black early morels? I think some people call them beefsteaks? Are they ok to eat? Are they bad for you?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Try checking the mushroom hunting forum...Theres guys gettin em now.. Lots of info and guys in the know there.

-Bob


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=114


----------



## Muzzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

I dont eat the beefsteaks but I know plenty of people do...


----------

